# Prayers needed...



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You all know my friend Cassidy??? She got kicked by a horse today and broke both bones below her knee. She is 3 hours from home. It's where my son lives so he's there now and I'm headed that way. I'll let you all know...


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh, that's awful. 3 months ago my horse trainer got kicked by a 17.1hh thoroughbred fresh off the track, shattered both bones in her lower leg also. At first the doctors said she wouldn't ever be able to ride again, but once the bones healed she got the ok from doctor and now she's back in the saddle! Sending well-wishes and positive vibes your way!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh, poor Cassidy  She's really had a rough past few months  :hug: I'll be praying for her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my. Prayers sent her way.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Surgery in morning. Inserting a rod and she has to be in tomorrow night also.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG - that sounds like a lot more than just a break. Prayers sent, and here's to a speedy and full recovery. ray:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Its pretty bad and last night she was in a lot of pain. Dr said "a little bend is ok. You have a lot of bend so we need to insert a rod." You should hear the disgust in her voice when she says it. Lol. 6 to 8 weeks little weight bearing but he hasn't said beyond that. Oh... and since everyone here keeps asking...no she didn't go ahead and buy the horse! I'll let you all know how she is after surgery. 

People here are great. Someone loaned my son 4 air mattresses. His landlady at the trailer park gave us bedding and a room in their rec center. At least 2 people from his church have offered us beds.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh wow that is terrible! Prayers sent. I just got kicked the other day, was very lucky I was standing too far away to get the full force of it and only had a little goose egg. Even the nicest of horses can be so unpredictable!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

aawww poor girl Prayers sent


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I will pray for her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

OUCH!! Poor girl...prayers for a quick and full recovery!! :worried::shocked:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is terrible , Im so sorry  Prayers she has a speedy recovery and the doctors can handle her pain. Poor girl !
That sounds so painful and much more then a break , my heart goes out to her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That's just awful what happened. I'll be praying for her.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She did fine with surgery. They had to put an incision at her knee and inserted a rod. Also got a couple screws to hold it in pkace. Shes going to be non weight bearing until stitches are out. 

Physical therapy tomorrow to get her on crutches and hope she gets to go home then. She may be coming to my house since noone is home at her place all day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That would probably be good for her physically and mentally to be with you. Glad she is doing ok.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm glad the surgery went well. I'll bet she is very disgusted with the entire situation! I agree she would be better off staying with you since no one is home during the day at her place.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's having trouble keeping the pain under control. Lost the 1st iv and the 2nd one only lasted about 25 minutes. 4 tries and 45 min later finally got one back in and got her pain meds going again. Where the iv is now she isn't going to be able to use crutches....


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yiks...Poor thing...prayers for a quick recovery...glad she has some where to be when she gets out..: )


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We are home. Cass is doing pretty good. We're watching rio right now. ..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is doing ok and with you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to hear Cass is home and in your company 
Welcome home Cass 

You should let her read some of our funny threads here , they should be good for a couple of laughs , lol.
Or just let her look through all the birth announcements , who wouldn't feel better looking at all those adorable babies


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kccjer said:


> We are home. Cass is doing pretty good. We're watching rio right now. ..


Good deal! I'm glad she is with you. Here's to a fast recovery and a minimum of pain. Please give Cass a hug for me? It might help in some small way.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Good to hear shes doing better!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cass is doing better by the hour. She hasn't taken full doses of pain meds today and the swelling is down in her leg. Since the swelling is down, the splint rubs and drives her nuts. LOL AND....she HATES....HATES...crutches. Had a short period where she was nauseated and her head hurt but she laid down for a short period and started feeling better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is wonderful! I fully understand about the crutches - they are a major pain in the you know what, not to mention the fact that they cramp one's style!


----------

